

Rod Brooks Steps Down from iRobot to Form New Robotics Company - bbuderi
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/09/02/irobot-co-founder-brooks-leaves-to-launch-new-robotics-firm-aiming-to-revitalize-us-workforce/

======
wmf
“Heartland Robotics is combining the power of computation — embodied in robots
— and the extraordinary intelligence of the American workforce, to rehumanize
and revitalize manufacturing.”

Unless their business plan is based on government subsidies (do the robots run
on corn?), this doesn't sound wise to me. Are you a businessman or a
politician?

